# myTime post-COVID leave



## baba777 (Apr 29, 2022)

I just came back from a five-day COVID leave. On myTime (app and Self Service) it says that I have no shifts for the next 14 days. It won’t show me next week’s schedule and the one for the week after that. How long does it take for the app reset and show the schedule?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 30, 2022)

Talk to your hr or etl. Ask for any shifts available.


----------

